# new fish



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

here are some new fish my and my dad have got for the wharehouse. enjoy



























































































at the moment all the fish are in qurantine


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Very nice!! Is that a smoothhound shark?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Raptor said:


> Very nice!! Is that a smoothhound shark?
> [snapback]1138518[/snapback]​


thanks.

the shark is a coral catshark.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

awesome! i'm loving that ray.


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Great pics. What size tank are the coral cat and the rays in? That eel is HUGE!!! How big is it?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Piraya33 said:


> Great pics. What size tank are the coral cat and the rays in? That eel is HUGE!!! How big is it?
> [snapback]1140801[/snapback]​


the shark and ray are in a 100g cube at the moment. the eel is 4-5'. it will hit the 8' mark though


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

Trigger lover said:


> Piraya33 said:
> 
> 
> > Great pics. What size tank are the coral cat and the rays in? That eel is HUGE!!! How big is it?
> ...


I think the eel is in a 180g right?

Sweet!!!!
I like dat spotted eel...
Whats the actual name for him?


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

3xtacie said:


> Trigger lover said:
> 
> 
> > Piraya33 said:
> ...


the eels are in a 250g









the ray is called a blue spotted stingray AKA blue spotted ribbontail stingray


----------



## Fish_first (Jan 26, 2005)

aren't sharks active ray preditors???


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Fish_first said:


> aren't sharks active ray preditors???
> [snapback]1140954[/snapback]​


Only a few.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

wow those are some nice additions.


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

badass


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2005)

Is that a Majestic Angel?

Also, dont those rays reach 3' in diameter or some sh*t like that? And the shark about 12' ?

--Dan


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Thats a kick ass ray.

Great fish.


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

dayyyymnmmmmmm i want ur fish!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

mauls said:


> dayyyymnmmmmmm i want ur fish!
> [snapback]1143316[/snapback]​


well they are going to be on sale after quarantine. (not the eels or shark and ray, they are for show.)


----------

